# Update on Bottling tank



## PerryBee (Dec 3, 2007)

Just cancelled my order after sending back the damaged tank. The manufacturer while trying to be helpful is as frustrated as me.. The tank is now in the hands of UPS. They are going to do a damage inspection but will not tell me when. They will then make a decision ( not sure about what, I have pictures ) and send paperwork to be completed to the manufacturer who must then send it back to UPS. After all that takes place they will then fill out a form that will hopefully see me reimbursed the $255 for brokerage fees and taxes I have paid (for a product I no longer have) If the manufacturer sends out another tank in the mean time I will again have to pay the taxes and fees even before this first matter is settled. Enough is enough! It may take ( insert best guess here ) months before I hopefully see any of my $255 but I cannot justify risking any more $ on this. Customer satisfaction does not appear to be on the front burner. Neither the manufacturer or I have done anything wrong here but both of us have lost ( Them, lost sale, Me, no tank and out $ for who knows how long. Bummer


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

oh bummer! did you hear from the CHC about what needs a broker? I fired off an email but have not heard a response


----------



## PerryBee (Dec 3, 2007)

H-Shack, no I haven't talked to CHC yet, their website seems to be down and has been for a while.


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

did you see the other email about a cheap bottling tank


----------



## PerryBee (Dec 3, 2007)

Do you mean the one in the For Sale forum in South Dakota? Not sure if it is water jacketed.


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

no, in your previous thread about this problem i suggested an alternative which was cheaper.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Surely a sad state of affairs. All of the hoopla over NAFTA and this is the result? I am disappointed for you. I know that GM builds a boatload of automobiles in Canada. I bet they don't have these problems importing parts or exporting the finished product to and from the US. Most folks don't realize that Canada is our (the US) biggest trading partner. The whole thing is ridiculous.....


----------

